# Laptop screw replacements



## frybrg (Sep 28, 2006)

Ive worked on desktops for sometime now and have just started working on laptops can anyone point me to a site or store that sells "clone" laptop screws, ive had no luck finding
any and dont really want to start measuring all the screws i need to replace and hitting a fastener comp
Thanks


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

Given that after disassembly and reassembly I always manage to have screw left over ... I must say I have never seen "assorted laptop screws" for sale anywhere.

Commly available are assorted desktop PC type screws in packs of 50 or 100, but I've never seen the countersunk metric assorted ones.

Probably because fewer people delve into them in a DIY manner that do so in desktops?


----------



## accat13 (Jun 8, 2005)

Well when you have a son like mine who loves to rip apart old laptops and pc's you never have a screw shortage.He keeps an orange box full of computer screws,jumpers and all sorts.It does come in handy...


----------



## frybrg (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, its just that alot of the ones ive worked on lately have striped heads from fools trying to work on them, and i rather replace than put them back in. guess ill just try the comp., ahh always hate there prices lol


----------



## BarbieH2 (Dec 23, 2007)

Try eBay or 
http://www.laptopscrews.com


----------

